# Φορούσε άσπρο πουλόβερ ...



## Theseus (Dec 16, 2016)

Please, colleagues, do not shoot me down but I have submitted part of this in another thread. Read it through for me carefully & tell me exactly what the phrase in bold means in this whole context. I have translated nearly all of it but who is who in the snippet in bold still puzzles me:-

Φορούσε άσπρο πουλόβερ, μπλε σακάκι, σταχτύ καλοσιδερωμένο παντελόνι και στα παπούτσια του μπορούσες να κοιτάζεις τα μούτρα σου, τόσο τα 'χε γυαλισμένα. Ούτε αυτιά βρώμικα, ούτε μαύροι οι καρποί των χεριών. Εκείνο όμως που με κατασυγκίνησε ήταν το μικρό νύχι του χεριού του. Το είχε κομμένο και ήξερα πως τούτο ήταν μεγάλη θυσία.
Είχε ένα θείο τραπεζιτικό που στο μικρό το δάχτυλο άφησε μακρόστενο νύχι που* τον βοηθούσε στη δουλειά*. Ο φίλος μου είχε τόσο βεβαιωθεί πως το σύμβολο του διανοούμενου ήτανε το νυχάκι που με όλες τις φωνές του δασκάλου δεν εννοούσε να τ' αποχωριστεί. Το περιποιότανε ιδιαίτερα. 

A very simple question: who is the τον & what does τον βοηθούσε στη δουλειά mean in this context--'helped him (the uncle) in work (i.e. as regards promotion &c.)
As a result of the differing comments given me in the last thread, I want to end all confusion in my mind. :inno:


----------



## Themis (Dec 16, 2016)

Το νύχι βοηθούσε στη δουλειά τον θείο.


----------



## Lefki (Dec 16, 2016)

Imo, _τον _refers to the uncle. I am not sure how the uncle's long pinky fingernail would help him at work re promotion, etc. Some sort of status symbol, perhaps? Cocaine snorting must be out of the question in this context. I hope!  I suspect the help implied may have been something more tangible and practical, e.g. turning pages or opening envelopes. The uncle was white-collar, right?

As a result, the narrator seems to have developed a cognitive association between the extra-long fingernail and prestigious employment and status.


----------



## Theseus (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks, both. The sense is clear now. BTW How do you say in Greek 'helped him into work' δηλ. 'helped him to gain employment'?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 16, 2016)

Το νύχι πρέπει να ήταν χρήσιμο για να ξύνει στο χαρτί λάθη που έκανε γράφοντας με πένα και μελάνι, ίσως και για να ξύνει κανένα μολυβάκι. :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2016)

Theseus said:


> ... BTW How do you say in Greek 'helped him into work' δηλ. 'helped him to gain employment'?



Τον βοήθησε να πιάσει δουλειά. 

Helped him find a job = Τον βοήθησε να βρει δουλειά.

cf.* get one's foot in the door*


Και μια λεπτομέρεια από το κομματόσκυλο/κομματοκτόνο της γειτονιάς σας: αν ο θείος βοηθούσε τον πρωταγωνιστή μας στη δουλειά, κανονικά θα ήθελε κόμμα πριν τη δεύτερη αναφορική, μετά το «νύχι», για να φαίνεται πως αυτή αναφέρεται στον θείο και όχι στο νύχι. Δεν το παίρνω σαν ένδειξη εδώ, βέβαια, γιατί το βιβλίο που παλεύει ο Θησέας έχει άλλες κι άλλες ελλείψεις, οπότε η παρουσία ή απουσία κόμματος εδώ θα ήταν παρανυχίδα για τον συντάκτη του.


----------



## Theseus (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks to the good Dr for your suggestion about what usefulness a long, thin fingernail might have. And to D.for his comments about the poor punctuation in this & many passages & a lack of proper editing, his usual topical pun on νύχι.
Lefki's suggestion (but instantly dismissed (was greatly amusing!) to cocaine snorting


----------



## Lefki (Dec 16, 2016)

daeman said:


> Και μια λεπτομέρεια από το κομματόσκυλο/κομματοκτόνο της γειτονιάς σας: αν ο θείος βοηθούσε τον πρωταγωνιστή μας στη δουλειά, κανονικά θα ήθελε κόμμα πριν τη δεύτερη αναφορική, μετά το «νύχι», για να φαίνεται πως αυτή αναφέρεται στον θείο και όχι στο νύχι. Δεν το παίρνω σαν ένδειξη εδώ, βέβαια, γιατί το βιβλίο που παλεύει ο Θησέας έχει άλλες κι άλλες ελλείψεις, οπότε η παρουσία ή απουσία κόμματος εδώ θα ήταν παρανυχίδα για τον συντάκτη του.



Συμφωνώ. (For what it's worth.)

Και όντως, ο Θησέας είναι αξιοθαύμαστος για την επιμονή του να μάθει, από ανοικονόμητα, πολλές φορές, κείμενα, και για την πρόοδό του σε πείσμα αυτών!


----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2016)

Lefki said:


> ... Και όντως, ο Θησέας είναι αξιοθαύμαστος για την επιμονή του να μάθει, από ανοικονόμητα, πολλές φορές, κείμενα, και για την πρόοδό του σε πείσμα αυτών!



You can say that again! 

I've already said it for Theseus, twice and thrice for luck: "None but the brave," so now that you second it, it's officially his motto in Lexi. May the fourth be with him, γιατί είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι Ρωμιοί!


----------



## Lefki (Dec 16, 2016)

daeman said:


> You can say that again!
> 
> I've already said it for Theseus, twice and thrice for luck: "None but the brave," so now that you second it, it's officially his motto in Lexi. May the fourth be with him, γιατί είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι Ρωμιοί!



Hear, hear!


----------



## Philip (Dec 17, 2016)

When we lived in Colombia, many of my male Colombian colleagues kept the little finger nail long. It was an indication that they were not manual workers, but white collar workers, so to speak. (In fact, academics).

Daeman, appreciate your logopaignomania


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2016)

Philip said:


> When we lived in Colombia, many of my male Colombian colleagues kept the little finger nail long. It was an indication that they were not manual workers, but white collar workers, so to speak. (In fact, academics). ...



A very interesting point. Seems to me that's exactly the reason the uncle kept it, to demonstrate that he was a middle class bank employee, not a lowly manual laborer, and that's why the nephew held it in such high esteem as a symbol of higher status, just as Lefki said above. I once had an uncle who worked in a bank and I remember that in those days, in the '60s, it was considered a fairly big deal in Greece, at least for the majority of people; most of them held those who worked in banks in some sort of mystical awe, largely disproportionate to their actual value as persons. Wealth was much more scarce then, and I guess some of the "glory of money" rubbed off on those who worked everyday around it, even if their job was only counting other people's money.

_Other People's Money_






Well, in Colombia, there'd be no point to have a cocaine pinky nail. The plant is found in abundance there, and from what I've heard, a traditional way among the indigenous people to measure the distance to some place was counting the leaves an average person would chew while walking there. Like we used to do with cigarettes: ένα τσιγάρο δρόμος, δυο τσιγάρα δρόμος κ.ο.κ. (χωρίς α). A pint for the road.



Philip said:


> ... Daeman, appreciate your logopaignomania





daeman said:


> ... Βρήκα την κλίση μου, my vocal vocation, λογοπαίκτης και λογομπαίχτης. ;)
> Once a punkster, always a punster.



And when a punkster, I used to wear a canary yellow sweater, just to punk the punks. Can't stand uniforms.


----------



## Lefki (Dec 17, 2016)

daeman said:


> A very interesting point. Seems to me that's exactly the reason the uncle kept it, to demonstrate that he was a middle class bank employee, not a lowly manual laborer, and that's why the nephew held it in such high esteem as a symbol of higher status.



Besides, it would be practically impossible to maintain a long fingernail in a labor-intensive occupation.

Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και (παλαιότερες) θετικές συνυποδηλώσεις για το φαινόμενο αυτό, μια και οι δικές μου αναμνήσεις έχουν να κάνουν με ταξιτζήδες τη δεκαετία του '80 να χρησιμοποιούν το εν λόγω νύχι για να ανοίγουν το πακέτο με τα τσιγάρα τους, να ξύνουν το αφτί τους, και να εξερευνούν τη ρινική τους κοιλότητα ωσεί σπήλυγγα.

Desperately trying to suppress my gag reflex right now...


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2016)

Lefki said:


> Besides, it would be practically impossible to maintain a long fingernail in a labor-intensive occupation...



That's not an aside, Lefki; it's the main practical point. Never seen a manual laborer with long fingernails, either man or woman, and I think that was a surefire way for telling whether someone was working intensively with their hands in those days, and still is.



Lefki said:


> Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και (παλαιότερες) θετικές συνυποδηλώσεις για το φαινόμενο αυτό, μια και οι δικές μου αναμνήσεις έχουν να κάνουν με ταξιτζήδες τη δεκαετία του '80 να χρησιμοποιούν το εν λόγω νύχι για να ανοίγουν το πακέτο με τα τσιγάρα τους, να ξύνουν το αφτί τους, και να εξερευνούν τη ρινική τους κοιλότητα ωσεί σπήλυγγα.
> 
> Desperately trying to suppress my gag reflex right now...


At last, someone said what I've been thinking all along but was too prissy to write (yes, I do get that sometimes) and saved me from that gag reflex. But I'm gagging with hardly suppressed laughter right now with that «θετικές» you wrote. Άξια! :up:
Να 'σαι καλά, κι ας σφουγγίζω καφέ απ' το πληκτρολόγιο τώρα.


----------



## Lefki (Dec 17, 2016)

Μα όλα σχετικά δεν είναι; Σε σύγκριση με το... spelunking στη μύτη*, θετικό (-ish) δεν είναι το άνοιγμα φακέλου ή πακέτου τσιγάρων;  

Σπάω το κεφάλι μου να θυμηθώ ένα τραγούδι με σατιρική αναφορά στο νύχι-πολυεργαλείο, αλλά δεν μου έρχεται ούτε ο στίχος ούτε η μελωδία. 


* wherein _gross anatomy_ becomes truly_ gross_!


----------



## Theseus (Dec 20, 2016)

What a wonderful saga this fingernail has has created! The Latin word spelunca, still in Greek as σπήλυγγα! There for the picking, as the taxi driver clearly concluded. I think a mantinada is called for, 'Man, & Lefki must feature in it. Unfortunately I have at last concluded the book with all those mispunctuations, which have extended to the last excerpt, numbered 119!? But thanks to Dr Tofallis who at least gave us all food for thought. Or for something else in the taxi drivers case...As the old English folk song has it: Here we go spelunking among the caves so green o.:twit:


----------



## Lefki (Dec 20, 2016)

Theseus said:


> I think a mantinada is called for, 'Man, & Lefki must feature in it.



Ωχ, μην του βάζεις ιδέες, φίλε Θησέα! mg: Για την παρθενική μου εμφάνιση σε μαντινάδα, θα προτιμούσα το ρόλο νύμφης του Δικταίου ή του Ιδαίου Άντρου--οπωσδήποτε όχι των ιγμορείων άντρων! :twit: :devil:


----------



## Theseus (Dec 20, 2016)

Χαχαχα. Αυτής της απάντησης δεν είμαι ισάξιος.


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2016)

Theseus said:


> ... Φορούσε άσπρο πουλόβερ, μπλε σακάκι, σταχτύ καλοσιδερωμένο παντελόνι και στα παπούτσια του μπορούσες να κοιτάζεις τα μούτρα σου, τόσο τα 'χε γυαλισμένα. Ούτε αυτιά βρώμικα, ούτε μαύροι οι καρποί των χεριών. ...



Sometimes good guys don't wear white - The Standells






I'm a poor boy born in a rubble
Some say my manners ain't the best
Some of my friends have been in real trouble
And some say I'm no better than the rest

But tell your momma and your papa
Sometimes good guys don't wear white

Everyday I work hard
At night I spend restless time
But those rich kids and all their lazy money
They can't hold a candle to mine

So tell your momma and your papa
Sometimes good guys don't wear white

Good guys, bad guys, which is which?
The white collar worker or the digger in the ditch?
And who's to say who's the better man
When I've always done the best I can?


----------

